# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 8/22/21



## jd56 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hope all are well and safe!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 22, 2021)

I was very stoked to mark two of my wanted posts to “found” this week. Finally got a gorgeous Troxel #4 long spring saddle top thanks to the kindness of @bikesnbuses that I was able to pair with a decent chassis and scored most of a switched Delta teacup light from @bobcycles which I was able to complete and make function. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 22, 2021)

I picked up these killer pre war newspaper bag  reflector hooks.  These are cooler then most of my bikes haha


----------



## Sven (Aug 22, 2021)

I had a friend of mine make a 15" long  "Lucky 7" seat post for my '40 Western Flyer.  


Another Dump find. A brand new Coleman butane stove. I bought a butane canister.  Works great . Why someone discarded it I don't know. Can't want to go to the dump today. 



And an American made model kit. 1956 White cab over with Fruehauf tanker.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 22, 2021)

I went to Memphis for some BBQ and Blues, I came back w/ a Schwinn Air-dyne near mint w/ the paperwork from 1986.  Also found a polishing cloth and tin can BF Goodrich.


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 22, 2021)

I dragged this 1960 Norseman Sportster motor scooter made in Minnesota out of the abyss....
I have only seen one other.. Probably time to find it a new home..


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2021)

This past week wasn't about what I bought but what I sold, my house!  I've been in the same house for over 15 years. I bought it right before the housing market tanked.  I noticed some crazy selling prices around here so I threw it on the market as a FSBO.   There wasn't much interest for the first couple months
 but then a woman from Florida gave me my full asking price in cash and wanted to move in ASAP.   I was kind of in shock but I knew that this was my one chance to get out from under this place. It felt more like an evacuation than a move but I made it happen. I'm going to miss all the space and the location but it feels good to be cut free from it.  I had to make some hard choices and scrapped about 2000 pounds of bike and car parts. But a lot of that was the stuff that I "collected" only because nobody would buy it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Moving day(s) is going to suck! I moved about six years ago and between cars, motorcycles, bicycles, and 40 years of 'stuff' it was almost overwhelming. Congrats on the sale so where to now? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Moving day(s) is going to suck! I moved about six years ago and between cars, motorcycles, bicycles, and 40 years of 'stuff' it was almost overwhelming. Congrats on the sale so where to now? V/r Shawn



I moved into a place I bought a couple years ago as a rental/investment property in the next town over. It's a 1971 mobile home, almost no storage in the house, but luckily there's a garage.  I've always turned up my nose at mobile homes but I have to admit I kind of like it, it feels so manageable.  It's in a swanky neighborhood but because the town values the house at $6000 my taxes are so low it's ridiculous. And now I'm debt free!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2021)

“Take a Flying Merkel Joy Ride!”   Happy to get this for the collection.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 22, 2021)

came across this colorflow this week,and the owner delivered it to my front door couldnt say no!saved me about a 3 hour roadtrip.
spent the day yesterday getting it on the road.


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 22, 2021)

Picked up a bunch of stuff at 2 street sales out in the country, where the houses are pretty far apart. This bottle a guy does salvage scuba diving he found it in lake Erie, The other thing I'm hoping someone can tell me what it is, we've ruled out a big hash pipe, it's aluminum. I have no idea.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Picked up a bunch of stuff at 2 street sales out in the country, where the houses are pretty far apart. This bottle a guy does salvage scuba diving he found it in lake Erie, The other thing I'm hoping someone can tell me what it is, we've ruled out big hash pipe, it's aluminum. I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 1466195
> 
> ...



Found in the lake?  Ships horn?


----------



## dasberger (Aug 22, 2021)

Found this little 20" DX...  '48 with Planes and Trains badge....  







Also added a 1930 Duplex to the rental portfolio this week...  been very tough to buy given the market these days but every once in a while the stars align.  Needs a little love but has some nice vintage charm and is the last house on a cul-de-sac overlooking a future park with a connection to the Beltline which is a 22 mile rails to trails project connecting 44 Atlanta neighborhoods.  This project has transformed our city in unimaginable ways.   









						Home
					

Where Atlanta Comes Together




					beltline.org


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

So I made my first trip this weekend to pick stuff up. I nice visit with Ray and his wife @stoney and a huge thanks for picking up this Rocket rear steer for me. I only need the 16" to complete the set of these. He also hooked me up with this '30s deco Wards wagon--not sure who the maker is though. A huge shout out to Fred @wards Guy for the 20" Colson Zephyr which completes my set of these. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So I made my first trip this weekend to pick stuff up. I nice visit with Ray and his wife @stoney and a huge thanks for picking up this Rocket rear steer for me. I only need the 16" to complete the set of these. He also hooked me up with this '30s deco Wards wagon--not sure who the maker is though. A huge shout out to Fred @wards Guy for the 20" Colson Zephyr which completes my set of these. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1466265
> 
> ...



 Wow, I'd love to see a video of how that rear steer trike works.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 22, 2021)

Got a few beauties this week thanks to a Caber …


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 22, 2021)

39 dx
C Model Fleet badged


----------



## stoney (Aug 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So I made my first trip this weekend to pick stuff up. I nice visit with Ray and his wife @stoney and a huge thanks for picking up this Rocket rear steer for me. I only need the 16" to complete the set of these. He also hooked me up with this '30s deco Wards wagon--not sure who the maker is though. A huge shout out to Fred @wards Guy for the 20" Colson Zephyr which completes my set of these. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1466265
> 
> ...



It was a pleasure Shawn. Glad to do it for you. Thanks for all you do for all of us. Glad you could use the wagon also. Had a nice visit 



 with you guys. Take care. Ray


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 22, 2021)

A couple weeks ago, I picked up this 53 year anniversary special twin bar. It has been repainted, but I am stoked since it is so nice. The owner Tim really helped me out by holding it for me while I got my money together for it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 22, 2021)

picked up a 1947 ish Schwinn B-6 with a locking springer and fore brake.  put some air in the vintage tires and it rides OK but the fenders are rubbing and loose. 2 days later they still have air in them.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 22, 2021)

picked up a tank for my other B6 from a fellow Caber.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 22, 2021)

no bike stuff this week, have been really good about not buying anything actually, but this week i fell off the wagon, gonna need to turn in my token 😄

spotted this bag on ebay and had to have it. it’s barely useable, all the linen stitching is rotten, and so is some of the leather. could be repaired, but.... 
 i just _love _the design so got it as a pattern to make a few when i have time down the road.

thinking maybe swedish,
there’s ~12 yards of hand stitching on this bag and lots of material, cowhide outer, lined with pigskin and calf, with a linen insert
buckles are leather wrapped and stitched.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Aug 22, 2021)

I picked up this piece of rusty gold a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to tear down and lube.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 22, 2021)

_I just got a flamed banana seat and black sissy bar to complete my Electra Rat Rod. I added high rise handlebars and dice valve caps!_


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> This past week wasn't about what I bought but what I sold, my house!  I've been in the same house for over 15 years. I bought it right before the housing market tanked.  I noticed some crazy selling prices around here so I threw it on the market as a FSBO.   There wasn't much interest for the first couple months
> but then a woman from Florida gave me my full asking price in cash and wanted to move in ASAP.   I was kind of in shock but I knew that this was my one chance to get out from under this place. It felt more like an evacuation than a move but I made it happen. I'm going to miss all the space and the location but it feels good to be cut free from it.  I had to make some hard choices and scrapped about 2000 pounds of bike and car parts. But a lot of that was the stuff that I "collected" only because nobody would buy it.
> View attachment 1466134
> 
> ...



WOW !!! Congratulations on the sale! If I was around I'd come up and help you move.


----------



## all riders (Aug 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Picked up a bunch of stuff at 2 street sales out in the country, where the houses are pretty far apart. This bottle a guy does salvage scuba diving he found it in lake Erie, The other thing I'm hoping someone can tell me what it is, we've ruled out big hash pipe, it's aluminum. I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 1466195
> 
> ...



looks like a section of the "amplifier"/ sound expander from an early phonograph


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 22, 2021)

NOS Delta REFLEX spotlight and a nice box from a Delta Ball light


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Gormully & Jeffery 'Restomod' that was still cruising the streets of Iowa fairly recently. Another turd for the swap meet pile.


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 22, 2021)

..


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 22, 2021)

1964 King Size Heavy-Duty......spotted here before.......picked up yesterday in Santa Cruz.....seller had remorse.......rolled it to work today and the KS is a nice ride.......I will get this one over to the registry thread soon......


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 22, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> 1964 King Size Heavy-Duty......spotted here before.......picked up yesterday in Santa Cruz.....seller had remorse.......rolled it to work today and the KS is a nice ride.......I will get this one over to the registry thread soon......
> View attachment 1466560
> View attachment 1466563



Nice bike ,killer basket


----------



## jammer (Aug 22, 2021)

I bought a freshly rebuilt '65 327 for my '65 c10. The picture is when the engine was on the test stand at the builders place. I since have it home. He started it for me, it sounds great. I won't have time to replace the tired 283 until spring.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 22, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> Gormully & Jeffery 'Restomod' that was still cruising the streets of Iowa fairly recently. Another turd for the swap meet pile.
> View attachment 1466502



send that "turd" my way, I'll polish it
nice bike


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Picked up a bunch of stuff at 2 street sales out in the country, where the houses are pretty far apart. This bottle a guy does salvage scuba diving he found it in lake Erie, The other thing I'm hoping someone can tell me what it is, we've ruled out a big hash pipe, it's aluminum. I have no idea.
> 
> View attachment 1466195
> 
> ...



radio horn the bell would have been celluloid or paper machet


----------



## nick tures (Aug 22, 2021)

volksboy57 said:


> A couple weeks ago, I picked up this 53 year anniversary special twin bar. It has been repainted, but I am stoked since it is so nice. The owner Tim really helped me out by holding it for me while I got my money together for it



very cool !!


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 22, 2021)

Love the 32 shell on the test stand, a rompin - stompin SBC.


----------



## BrandonB (Aug 23, 2021)

Picked up this pretty cool speed limit porcelain sign for a school zone. Fairly large sign.  Don't know what era but I'm thinking 40's.  If anybody knows, don't hesitate to chime in.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Aug 23, 2021)

Finally posting this one I brought home last weekend. ‘48-9 Colson with a ‘J’ motor. Runs real strong and and the dual pipes have a cool sound to them. Happy to have this in my collection now!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 26, 2021)

Great looking motorbike. Welcome to the Whizzer owner's club Jeff!


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Aug 28, 2021)

My wife’s cousins gave me some of their childhood toys. They’re “crazy rich cousins “! The Tonkas are about 1960? The Texaco truck is a Buddy L. from late ‘50’s. Thanks again Cousin Carol!


----------



## morton (Aug 30, 2021)

Very nice group of toys made in USA by American workers.


----------

